
Proposal for Authenticating Web Callbacks - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/sep/20/proposal-for-authenticating-web-callbacks/
======
mahmud
Anything Web Foo Authentication needs to be read widely and would benefit from
the community feedback. Please up vote the story.

